# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HxcMagma V1.0.2.8 Add More Models for Samsung Factory Unlock..Grab it While It's Hot!

## mohamed73

*What's new ?*    *ADDED NEW MODELS TO FACTORY UNLOCK and READ CODES using credits:* *Galaxy Ace 4,**Galaxy Ace 4 LTE,**Galaxy Ace NXT,**Galaxy Ace Style,**Galaxy Ace Style LTE,**galaxy Core II,**Glaxy Express II,**Galaxy S3 Slim,**Galaxy Win Pro,**Galaxy Win Pro Duos,**GT-N7100,**GT-N7100T,**N910T,**SM-G313,**SM-G313U,**SM-G350M,**SM-G355,**SM-G355A,**SM-G357FZ,**SM-G381,**SM-G3810,**SM-G3812,**SM-G3812B,**SM-G3819,**SM-G386T,**SM-G9190,**SM-G9192,**SM-N910T*  *Download:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Success Stories:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Follow us on Facebook 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## ezzat2007

بارك الله  فيك....

----------

